# What to carry cigars in ?



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm heading out to a house party tonight, and I'm taking what has become my standard party pack: two cheap cigarillos and one of something nicer (in this case a Macanudo maduro).

I'm currently using a Berocca tube for safe transport, but it's utterly lacking in class or style, plus it looks like rubbish to be thrown away if I get tipsy and put it down somewhere. I was using the tubo from a Punch petit coronations for while, but it doesn't have the diameter to hold everything.

What do you guys use to protect the precious cargo?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a xikar 5cigar caddy. Wanting a 10 or 15ct. But the 5ct does me fine.. But I only smoke with other cigar smokers, so its real common to see them around. Infact, 98% of my buddies have them.
Like this









There is only a dollar difference between the 5 and the 10 and a dollar diffference between the 10 and the 15 at Famous Smoke Shop.

These are a little more "fashionable, if thats the route you want to go with:








Emissary Double Cigar Case


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got a 15'er like above that's always in my pickup and a 3-finger that barely gets any use at all. Mostly, I've got a battered and dented old Opus Robustos tin that I toss whatever I plan on smoking over the next couple of days into. Works fine for me.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. "Cigar caddy" is a term I need to know - heaps of Google hits.

I like the tin idea because I'd prefer something classic-looking, although the caddies have that great gun case appearance.

Another vain indulgence to help me spend beyond my means. Perfect!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

This guy sells the 5-count caddies pretty cheap. Cheaper than you can get them through online retailers.

Cigar Caddy 3240 - 5 Cigar Travel Case Caddy Humidor - eBay (item 330484186179 end time Nov-11-10 15:54:00 PST)


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a "Herf-a-dor" 5ct carrier that I got with a starter kit sort of thing from CI. I also have a Xikar 50ct travel humidor on the way to keep my others in since I am deployed and a traditional type humi would not do well over here.:smoke:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

marked said:


> This guy sells the 5-count caddies pretty cheap. Cheaper than you can get them through online retailers.
> 
> Cigar Caddy 3240 - 5 Cigar Travel Case Caddy Humidor - eBay (item 330484186179 end time Nov-11-10 15:54:00 PST)


Wow, that is pretty cheap! Thanks for the link!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like Cigars International has the 5ct on sale for $19.99 and free shipping. The 15ct is $29.99 and also free shipping.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CIO3400&cat=10


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

If you want something a little smaller, I use a Craftsman's Bench cigar carrier










You can find these almost everywhere and it's great for just taking it somewhere.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Tman said:


> You can find these almost everywhere and it's great for just taking it somewhere.


If you can find them everywhere, then you wouldn't have to take them somewhere, because there'd already be some there.

Now I'm confused. :hmm:


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

For what it's worth, Cigar Caddy and CI's Herf-A-Dor are the EXACT same... The only difference is the sticker (The back of both even say CigarCaddy.com. They're the same to a "T")

I have one of each, and love them both... One is generally used for carrying pipe, pipe tobacco, tool and matches, while the other packs 3 sticks for while I'm on campus.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

marked said:


> If you can find them everywhere, then you wouldn't have to take them somewhere, because there'd already be some there.
> 
> Now I'm confused. :hmm:


I meant you can buy these anywhere :lol: Sorry, I'm a little heavy on cough medicine this week.

Google Craftman's Bench Leather Case


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just got this a couple days ago $10 for a decent leather case and 3 cigars, hope the link works

SP-CIGPRO13 - Super Premium Case Sampler - Cigar.com


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Z said:


> For what it's worth, Cigar Caddy and CI's Herf-A-Dor are the EXACT same... The only difference is the sticker (The back of both even say CigarCaddy.com. They're the same to a "T")
> 
> I have one of each, and love them both... One is generally used for carrying pipe, pipe tobacco, tool and matches, while the other packs 3 sticks for while I'm on campus.


I seemed to notice that with mine. For what it's worth, I love mine (first actual humi type device for cigars) and got a great deal from CI on it with a torch lighter, cutter, and 5 cigars. Great for a deployed new herfer!:usa2:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

You could enter Ron's contest and win the nicest travel humi ever...I know because I won one.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/277515-me-my-sultan-______.html


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I have a xikar 5cigar caddy. Wanting a 10 or 15ct. But the 5ct does me fine.. But I only smoke with other cigar smokers, so its real common to see them around. Infact, 98% of my buddies have them.
> Like this
> 
> 
> ...


+1 On the 5 cigar Caddy, I have one myself and it works well. I also have a 30 count for vacation.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I probably have every kind of cigar carrier that is made and depending on where I am going and what I will be doing is what I take with me. If it's for the day I use a 3 cigar Wasserman Leather Pouch...if I am going over nite or a weekend I take a 2 quart tupperador where I can put all of my 'stuff' in there..cutter/lighter/nub tool/poker. Even though I have the 10 and 15 count Herf A Dor I don't use them as much as the Tupperador is flat and doesn't take up much room and I just put a humi pillow in there and it's great. For $3 you can't beat it.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I use a 15 ct and a 40 ct Cigar Caddy. You can't beat them for the $.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

5 ct Xikar travel one as shown above. Works great. I also have a nice leather/cedar Xikar case for 3 cigars, but it just doesn't work as well unless I have a sport jacket on and am just doing an evening thing.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

I havent really found a good carrying case... I find that most of them are not aesthetically pleasing... or theyre way too expensive...

this is really random, but I bought a external notebook hard drive, and it came in like a rubbery-ish hard case that zips up. And it even has this small netted holder inside... 

it fits most length cigars, about 3 robustos... but I only carry 2 and it'll fit a torch lighter. Plus i keep my xikar guillotine in the netted area. Perfect for me so far, fits nicely in my back pocket. There was the company brand name on it.. but I just put a cohiba sticker over it lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup, yup. This is what I use. Cedar lined and steel reinforced. Not heavy enough to be used as a weapon, but crush-proof. Cheap too, I think I paid twenty bucks. I think it maxes out at 54rg.



Tman said:


> If you want something a little smaller, I use a Craftsman's Bench cigar carrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

All depends on the situation, if I'm just going to a party, I have a 2 finger leather sleeve, had it for about 13 years now & it's still going strong. When I'm headed on vacation I have a travel humidor that holds 15 nice & safe with a humi disc, crush proof so I don't have to worry.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the Cigar Caddy brand. I personally like the way they look (sort of a tough industrial look), though there are "classier" looking options out there if that's your thing. I was gifted a 10 count, and loved it enough that I bought a 2 count for evening galavanting. I now also have a 5 count (see below), and a friend has the 15 count.

ROCK SOLID construction. I really do believe you could run over these things with a truck and not damage it or your cigars. Air/water tight. The 5, 10, and 15 counts all have a built in green sponge humidifier (the two count doesn't). I honestly don't believe the humidifier is necessary unless you're opening/closing it a LOT, but it's a nice touch.

The only drawback to these cases, if there is one, is that huge ring gauge cigars (60 ring and bigger) don't fit in it all that well. Not a biggie for me, as I don't smoke many of those. But it will hold 7x50's with ease.



Dr. Z said:


> For what it's worth, Cigar Caddy and CI's Herf-A-Dor are the EXACT same... The only difference is the sticker (The back of both even say CigarCaddy.com. They're the same to a "T")


I bought a cigar sampler/5-Count Herf-A-Dor combo on sale super cheap from CI, and I can also confirm that the Herf-A-Dor brand is a rebadged Cigar Caddy brand case.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> I'm heading out to a house party tonight, and I'm taking what has become my standard party pack: two cheap cigarillos and one of something nicer (in this case a Macanudo maduro).
> 
> I'm currently using a Berocca tube for safe transport, but it's utterly lacking in class or style, plus it looks like rubbish to be thrown away if I get tipsy and put it down somewhere. I was using the tubo from a Punch petit coronations for while, but it doesn't have the diameter to hold everything.
> 
> What do you guys use to protect the precious cargo?


~Go To Box - Waxing Moon Humidors

Check out the above that Ed makes. You said you are looking for something classy(and a bit unusual). 
This is a cool little travel humidor. Cant get much cooler, plus its hand made by Ed in the USA.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great tips, guys, and a lot of options. I'm not sure I need anything too elaborate (yet), but it all adds to my wishlist!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

SanchoAnchovy said:


> I'm heading out to a house party tonight, and I'm taking what has become my standard party pack: two cheap cigarillos and one of something nicer (in this case a Macanudo maduro).
> 
> I'm currently using a Berocca tube for safe transport, but it's utterly lacking in class or style, plus it looks like rubbish to be thrown away if I get tipsy and put it down somewhere. I was using the tubo from a Punch petit coronations for while, but it doesn't have the diameter to hold everything.
> 
> What do you guys use to protect the precious cargo?


 Or, you can use the party travel humidor. Holds plenty to pass around. Rated for 70 cigars(or more)

Jerry


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Or, you can use the party travel humidor. Holds plenty to pass around. Rated for 70 cigars(or more)
> 
> Jerry


Oh that kicks a$$!:usa2:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks, now I have to watch dogma again. Damn you!


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> ~Go To Box - Waxing Moon Humidors
> 
> Check out the above that Ed makes. You said you are looking for something classy(and a bit unusual).
> This is a cool little travel humidor. Cant get much cooler, plus its hand made by Ed in the USA.
> ...


Ed makes some great stuff. That is going on my Christmas List, then my birthday list lol


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> ~Go To Box - Waxing Moon Humidors
> 
> Check out the above that Ed makes. You said you are looking for something classy(and a bit unusual).
> This is a cool little travel humidor. Cant get much cooler, plus its hand made by Ed in the USA.
> ...


Hmmmm....interesting. But I can't see paying $50 for something that's basically a cigar box, which I can pick up at my B&M for free.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the Xikar 5ct, I like it a lot because I keep it in my car and just have a Dry Mistat tube in there and it keeps my sticks fresh. I also use it to transport from the B&M to home and never have to worry like I did when I had to carry my sticks in my pocket :smoke:


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

I use a leather cigar case. Works OK but can't complain as it's always done it's job.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Or, you can use the party travel humidor. Holds plenty to pass around. Rated for 70 cigars(or more)
> 
> Jerry


I cant seem to find this large size anywhere. It has 2 fold out drawers and all I can find is the one that has 1 fold out drawer on each side. Anyone know where I can find this large size?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

BDog said:


> I cant seem to find this large size anywhere. It has 2 fold out drawers and all I can find is the one that has 1 fold out drawer on each side. Anyone know where I can find this large size?


 pm sent
Jerry


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a 3 finger that is good for a night out, a 5 count herfador that is great also for a night out where you might have a couple more people to share with.

Best regards, tony


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

JamesY said:


> I use a leather cigar case. Works OK but can't complain as it's always done it's job.


I prefer one of these also, although I like the 4 stick carrier over the 3. If you are like me and like the larger RGs, you will find the 3 too small for 3 60 RG cigars.. The 4 count is small enough to fit in the pocket of my cargo shorts, but large enough to carry 3 larger RG sticks. Perfect for a night out.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Dont know if you have already purchased one, but I got a 5 count "her-a-dor" from CI + 8 cigars (msrp of $60), for $14.95 and I just added it to a 10 count of MOW virtues during the jam to get free shipping. It was some type of deal for first time buyers...I'll see if I can find the link.

Found it, but now its $19.99, I paid $15.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-CA12-T


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Cheaphumidors.com has a 5 cigar sampler & a travel humidor, it's not a herf but looks darn close for $29.99 right now. You get a Gurkha, a Rocky, a CAO, a Don Pepin & an Alec Bradley in the sampler so it seems worth it, I may go for it myself but wanted to let everyone else know as well.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I have a xikar 5cigar caddy. Wanting a 10 or 15ct. But the 5ct does me fine.. But I only smoke with other cigar smokers, so its real common to see them around. Infact, 98% of my buddies have them.
> Like this
> 
> 
> ...


I also use the Xikar case for many small outing (golf, parties). However it can be cumbersome if your having to hold it and move around a lot.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Bumping this up with some pics of my stick carriage solution. I went with a portable hard drive case I found on sale at an office depot shop.*










*It carries a couple of cigars, a double-flame lighter, v-cutter, divider for bands and hi-tech nub-holding paperclip, and I prefer the shiny nylon over the leather finish on a lot of cases.*









*It's fairly large but fits neatly into the pocket of a jacket or cargo pants, or my wife's bag when I can get away with it. Here it is propping up the last bit of shrapnel from Rod's most excellent bomb:*









*The images are a bit big, but there's only so much slogging through MS picture manager and Imageshack I can handle before I'm at throw-laptop-through-window point*. :yell:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like it Luke! And all that matters is that you're happy with it and it does the job! 

I've got a plastic 3 finger with humidification, adjustable to cigar length and everything, but I abhor it, so I never use it. I make do with a dented up, 3 cigar tin that has none of the niceties of the other...except that I like it...so that's what I use.

Another of the great aspects of this pursuit (I've stopped calling it a hobby) ... the accessories are entirely up to you, as are your taste in smokes!

Truly the best of all possible worlds!


----------

